# Clay bar over Ceramic Coating



## carsey (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi all

I have my audi ceramic coated in SC15, and has been for around a year now.
Ive noticed a few hesitant black spots (which I presume is tar or those lovely diesel soot spots) which will scratch off with a nail, but wont come off with using a mitt. I dont want to scrub and scrub and have potential to damage the paint.

So brings me to the question.....can you safely clay over ceramic coating without it have a detrimental affect on the quality of the coating?

For info, all I ever do with the car is a citrus pre-wash, rinse, wash with KKD choccy/mint wash (bathe+ if its feeling lucky/every other week) and occasional quick detail with some Auto Finesse Finale.

Thanks

Chris


----------



## Danjc (Dec 1, 2013)

I wouldn't clay over a ceramic and for your tar just hit it with some tar and glue remover then it also wouldn't do any harm to also give it a decon with some fallout remover.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

I doubt a light clay would do the coating much harm, but I'd go with some tar remover for the tar spots and then a wipe down with some panel wipe (not IPA).

Or you could go with a non-oily paint cleaner like Auto Finesse Tough Prep or Serious Performance Ultra Gloss Paint Cleaner.


----------



## carsey (Jun 27, 2008)

I regularly fall out it once a month, but they never seem to react with the fallout remover. 
It’s strange as it doesn’t really seem like tar spots (as they tend to smudge when scraped with a nail). These just come straight off.


----------



## carsey (Jun 27, 2008)

I do have some painting panel wipe thats the naptha mix. Would that be ok to use?

Its just annoying as if you look really closely, the spots are there and are mainly behind the front wheels at lower arches and the boot off the exhaust.


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

I've used tar and adhesive remover on some before and it damaged the coating quite badly tbh, I'd use the same brand to make sure they're compatible


----------

